# Wainscoting



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

At my wife's encouragement (she said to do it) we decided to put in wainscoting in my daughters bathroom. I agreed with the condition that I "design" the chair rail. This allowed me to put my router to some good use and justify a couple of more bits. So, when I met my wife in town today I stopped at the Grizzly store and picked up a stepped ogee bit and a 3/4" rabbet bit. I already had a 1/2" round over for the front bottom side. Project is going pretty well so far.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking good!! Any job that requires a few new wife approved tools is always good!


----------

